# Concrete Flat Roof - Ponding



## dsbutler71 (Sep 3, 2007)

My garage has a concrete flat roof that was used by the previous owner as a roof deck (has a railing all the way around it). When it rains a significant amount of water ponds on the roof, up to 2 inches in the middle. Is there a type of light weight filler I can use to level it out? Is there any hope to fix it without replacing the roof?


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I would consider Spray Polyurethane Foam (SPF) for this application. It will last indefinitely if properly maintained.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

or install a drain at the center if the layout underneath allows??--aaron right about the SPF for this though:yes:


----------



## dsbutler71 (Sep 3, 2007)

I think the roof would allow for a drain if the hole is around 3-4" in diameter. I assume that would be a lot cheaper than SPF. Is this something I can do myself? Could I use a hammer drill? Can I get a drain at Home Depot or Lowe's? The pipe from the drain is something I can handle, but I'm a little nervous about putting a hole in my roof. 

Any idea how much it would cost if I had a professional install the drain? (assuming 20' of pipe and another whole through the brick wall).


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

YOU WOULD BE BETTER W/ A hITACHI sds DRLL and bit to drill the perimeter,then air chisel it through,the drain you would get from a roofing supplier like abc,allied,or bradco,etc-the abs pipe and elbows you could get at the home centers if you want


----------



## lynasm (Feb 5, 2008)

*same problem I have - ponding on flat roof*

My garage also has an open deck outside the sun-screened room built above and everytime it rains (unpredictable in Houston Texas) I have to vac pump about 20-30gallons. The low area is right outside the sunroom where you'd step out. There is a drain somewhere underneath between the deck and the garage ceiling, the previous roofer covered it and sealed with gravel-covered rubber-looking sheath. 
The same issue with the roof on which the AC units are affixed, standing water in the surrounding area. The same material (tar or rubber gravel), I think. Can you recommend what is the best way to avoid vac pumping every single time and to prevent roof leak?
Your advise is apreciated.

Lyna


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

I could only suggest you repitch the cement floor so the water goes to the drain area-cement is not my area of expertise


----------

